# Atlas Clausing 10100 chuck



## minsk (Dec 23, 2018)

what is the largest chuck size i can use on a clausing atlas 10100?
also is the head stock a MT1 taper?


thank you in advance

Daniel

youtube.com/minskmade


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 24, 2018)

Physically, you could run a 5" or even if you could find one, a 5.5".  But for practical and safety reasons, the largest recommended is usually a 4".

The spindle taper in all of the Atlas built 6" metal working lathes is 2MT.  And the tailstock ram taper is 1MT


----------



## WCraig (Dec 24, 2018)

The faceplate for the Atlas 618 was 5.25" diameter and I suppose it was the same for the 10100.  Hard to mount something right out to the edges unless you can bolt it on from the back.

A previous owner of my 618 ground away sloped sections of the bed just in front of the chuck.  It's possible that he needed *just* a little more room to turn something.  Or maybe he just dropped the chuck on the bed too many times and was cleaning up.  I wouldn't recommend that mod, though.

Craig


----------



## minsk (Dec 24, 2018)

wa5cab said:


> Physically, you could run a 5" or even if you could find one, a 5.5".  But for practical and safety reasons, the largest recommended is usually a 4".
> 
> The spindle taper in all of the Atlas built 6" metal working lathes is 2MT.  And the tailstock ram taper is 1MT




thank you so much for the quick reply...yeah i was confused by the 1 mt on the tail stock...


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 24, 2018)

Although there are exceptions, probably more than half of the 12: and under lathes have the tailstock taper one size smaller than the spindle.  I don't really know why that is, it just is.


----------

